# Mavic Aksium Race vs Shimano WH-RS-10



## antics22

Thought Id post this in the wheels section for some clarification,

I just purchased an 08 Cannondale Six13 and the bike came equipped with Mavic Aksium Race wheels instead of the Shimano WH-RS-10 wheels that was listed on the spec sheet.

Are the Aksium wheels an upgrade to the Shimanos? or are they on par, inferior, etc?

Im curious as to why the LBS swapped them out and whether I got the short end (or better end) of the deal there....

Any advise is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## antics22

any wheel experts in the house? anyone? bueller? bueller?


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Running changes*



antics22 said:


> I just purchased an 08 Cannondale Six13 and the bike came equipped with Mavic Aksium Race wheels instead of the Shimano WH-RS-10 wheels that was listed on the spec sheet.
> 
> Are the Aksium wheels an upgrade to the Shimanos? or are they on par, inferior, etc?
> 
> Im curious as to why the LBS swapped them out and whether I got the short end (or better end) of the deal there.


It's unlikely that the LBS swapped out the wheels. Factories make running changes all the time based on component availability, price/cost changes, etc.

Those wheels are roughly equal.


----------



## antics22

Kerry Irons said:


> It's unlikely that the LBS swapped out the wheels. Factories make running changes all the time based on component availability, price/cost changes, etc.
> 
> Those wheels are roughly equal.


Thanks for the response. I would have thought the same, except I originally went in to purchase a CAAD8 but they did not have my size, and offered to do a frame swap, so it made it appear as if swapping was a normal occurence there...


----------



## nodaknat

*Aksium's also...*

Ordered an 08 Six13 5 Compact for my girlfriend and noticed the same thing...Mavic Aksium instead of Shimano RS10's...it appears the Aksium's are spec'd on the the next model up (3), so I don't think it's a bad thing! Question: was there a black plastic protector on your rear wheel...between the cogset and the spokes? I noticed it at the bike shop and just thought i would pop it off when I got home...BUT it appears i would need to remove to the rear cogset OR cut it off? Did your bike come with the guard???


----------



## PigmyRacer

Aksiums are not worse wheels than the Shimano. Not better either. Roughly the same weight, probably 1850-1900 grams and both lack aerodynamic. I wouldn't worry about it. Probably overstock.


----------



## CleavesF

nodaknat said:


> Ordered an 08 Six13 5 Compact for my girlfriend and noticed the same thing...Mavic Aksium instead of Shimano RS10's...it appears the Aksium's are spec'd on the the next model up (3), so I don't think it's a bad thing! Question: was there a black plastic protector on your rear wheel...between the cogset and the spokes? I noticed it at the bike shop and just thought i would pop it off when I got home...BUT it appears i would need to remove to the rear cogset OR cut it off? Did your bike come with the guard???


All new bikes shipped from the factory in box to your LBS or your house has the rear wheel with the plastic guard. 

To remove it, you need to remove your cassette. If you don't have the cassette lockring tool you'll have to either pick one up or just let your LBS do it. They should do it for you if you bought it there. If your RD is setup properly you should never have a problem with the chain dropping into your spokes... assuming you bought from the LBS


----------



## PigmyRacer

I've had more problems with my guard breaking than anything hitting the spokes. I was once on a tour and my guard somehow came unattached or it broke and was just hanging there making this noise, but I couldn't figure out what it was. Maddening.


----------

